# Saddle Restoration



## JAH609 (Feb 15, 2017)

Does anyone do restoration for prewar saddles? I have two Troxel saddles that need to be fixed and cleaned up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 15, 2017)

@rustjunkie @STRADALITE @bobcycles  all should be able to help you. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't always get my saddles recovered,
 but when I do I use:  @STRADALITE


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 15, 2017)

Josh recovered this Troxel top for me.


----------



## JAH609 (Feb 15, 2017)

I'll definitely check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm sending a TOC saddle down to Josh Monday to be recovered


----------



## JKT (Feb 27, 2017)

Josh ( STRADALITE ) did these two for me..


----------



## robertc (Feb 27, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, what's the price range to cover a standard late 1940's saddle? No pan work just the cover. Ball park range, nothing specific.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Feb 28, 2017)

robertc said:


> Just out of curiosity, what's the price range to cover a standard late 1940's saddle? No pan work just the cover. Ball park range, nothing specific.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk



you'll have to contact each of the guys restoring them to get a quote..


----------



## robertc (Feb 28, 2017)

JKT said:


> you'll have to contact each of the guys restoring them to get a quote..



Thanks, just wondering ball park. One of the guys has already got in touch with me. I'll find out soon.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## JKT (Feb 28, 2017)

robertc said:


> Thanks, just wondering ball park. One of the guys has already got in touch with me. I'll find out soon.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk



hi, yes different seats different prices only the restores can give you their prices .. the ones I had done were included in a bike sale..


----------

